

+Music: A kick-ass Google chrome extension  - ptrwtts
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ddjklapimfghfjjinidpblloipjnnpgb

======
jamesbritt
Interesting.

However,

 _It also features deep integration with Facebook, allowing you to share full
songs with friends, even if they don't have the extension._

Facebook? Not interested. Now, g+ integration would be nice.

